

Ask HN: How many candidates do those HN-Job posts for YC companies bring? - flavio87

How does it compare with your other channels? How many people have you hired through Hackernews job posting?
======
46Bit
I've heard surprisingly low, especially for roles that aren't a simple
"frontend engineer at [real-]profitable startup with 20 staff." I think much
of the reason is that (especially these last few months) the job board has
rarely had fewer than 4-6 posts at any given time.

